# AshleeB - the 30 day shred..... Help xx



## Babyvoisey

AshleeB - do u just copy them on the video on YouTube? What do u need to do? 

Sorry if I'm acting dumb! Thanks hun xx

Ps: also thought I'd post it as a thread rather than private so others could also see xx


----------



## tina3747

I've just ordered this from amazon.... Hoping it gets lost in the post!!! From the reviews I've read it's meant to be fab but such hard work!!


----------



## diverdi

I ordered it from Amazon and just watch and copy the DVD. You need hand weights and there's one woman does an easier version and one the harder version.


----------



## ljo1984

I started today, the level on is on you tube.


----------



## bubs82

This sounds very interesting! But would u do it after a c section and if yes how long after? The doc has signed me off fit and healthy so to speak but this sounds a bit intense ??x


----------



## ljo1984

I suppose you could give it a try, if anything doesn't feel right you can always put it back a few weeks. X


----------



## Sherileigh

I started yesterday! Wasn't too terrible, I thought it was good!


----------



## bubs82

ljo1984 said:


> I suppose you could give it a try, if anything doesn't feel right you can always put it back a few weeks. X

Yes very true. Thanks ! :)


----------



## HayleyZahra

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8

You dont need to buy it, u can watch all 3 levels for FREE online!

You just have to go along with them and copy everything they do, theres two girls what also work out in the video, the one on the right shows you more of a relaxed and easier way to do some off the exercise and the girl on the left performs more advance for people who are more physical and stronger!

Make sure you have some weights around or grab something in the house! Once i used 2 bottles of 2000mil each LOL but now i sue weights!
Or u could grab 2 cans of beans or anything in the house!

Good Luck

After 10days its time to move on to level 2

xxxx


----------



## Ashlee B x

I've had a section n I'm Doin it it doesn't cause any stress on the scar at all so far :) 

N yes just copy the women I just do it the best I can sort of inbetween the 2 women haha. 

Btw day 1 n 2 r the hardest it does get easier trust me xx


----------



## leigh5tom

I bought this today  looking forward to starting tomorrow. How long do you have to do it each day? Xxx


----------



## leigh5tom

Didn't word that very well lol - how long is each days work out? xx


----------



## patientgirl

Has anyone had any good results using this yet? Am keen to get started on losing the belly!


----------



## Mamoosca

I downloaded this before I got pregnant, I was doing P90X prior but don't have the time for P90X with LO.

Looking forward to seeing peoples results and might give it a go x


----------



## caz_hills

Aghhhh I've got the DVD but haven't started it yet!!!!!! Too scared!


----------



## lau86

Just ordered it. Reviews on amazon are AMAZING. I'm sick of my fat arse and belly need to get going once and for all. I'll keep updated as im very lazy with exercise so if it gets me going it must be good.


----------



## ljo1984

It's about 20 mins a day so not too bad, I'm planning on getting it out of the way in the morning.


----------



## Duejan2012

i just finished my first day like 30 seconds ago lol i thought i was going to die haha i was soo happy it was over but i feel soo good right now. Anyone else doing there first day and was to keep in touch with each other to see how we are all doing and how our results are coming?


----------



## Sherileigh

Ok so second day was harder as I hurt from day one. Tomorrow will most likely be hell!!


----------



## Tink81

I have this DVD but its an American one so it's a faf having to change DVD players over. However I was going through sky as I was bored the other day whilst feeding and I found this and her killer buns DVDs on the active ( or fitness) channel can't remember which checked and it's the whole DVD! Can't remember the channel number though as in bed now but just thought I would pass this on :) as I like anything that's free and it is easier than mmessing with you tune for me.


----------



## diverdi

Duejan2012 said:


> i just finished my first day like 30 seconds ago lol i thought i was going to die haha i was soo happy it was over but i feel soo good right now. Anyone else doing there first day and was to keep in touch with each other to see how we are all doing and how our results are coming?

I did day 1 yesterday. Bit sore today but not as bad as I thought


----------



## karla1

hi ladies

i am starting this tomorrow so wondered if i could join you ladies for the moral support, this is the first time in about 3 years i am actually looking forward to starting an exercise routine


----------



## Duejan2012

I am a little sore today as well lol but just about to start day 2 i hope i can do it lol. like Sherileigh said day two was alittle harder lets see!! Im happy that there are a variety of us ladies doing this!


----------



## Duejan2012

well ladies just finished day 2!! yay i felt a little sore at the begining but once i got started i felt great. Much better then yesterday!! how are you ladies doing? how often are yall going to weigh?


----------



## levichips

i started first one yesterday mad i am so unfit from being pregnant i thought i was going to die haha not to sore today walking up stairs bit sore looking forward to doing it again today i got all 3 off utube! hows everyone else doing?


----------



## levichips

Duejan2012 said:


> well ladies just finished day 2!! yay i felt a little sore at the begining but once i got started i felt great. Much better then yesterday!! how are you ladies doing? how often are yall going to weigh?

i am going to weigh once a week, but don't be surprised if you don't loose much on scales though because you are toning muscle and that is heavier than fat!! have you all measured?


----------



## ljo1984

I've just done day 3, it's getting easier but still some bits are a killer lol! There's a thread in dieting section called 90 day transformation where some of us are doing it, pics, weight and measurements added.


----------



## Laura--x

hi girls i started day 1 today :) it was hard but managable! So determined to stick to it now and really hope i can do it everyday for the next month!


----------



## Duejan2012

levichips said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies just finished day 2!! yay i felt a little sore at the begining but once i got started i felt great. Much better then yesterday!! how are you ladies doing? how often are yall going to weigh?
> 
> i am going to weigh once a week, but don't be surprised if you don't loose much on scales though because you are toning muscle and that is heavier than fat!! have you all measured?Click to expand...

oh no ihavnt measured:dohh: i will measure today and weigh once a week too i believe lol looking forward to day three


----------

